# I tried to post picture of Ella... fingers crossed.



## jude (Dec 1, 2007)

/Users/olgasilverstein/Desktop/0.jpeg


----------



## jude (Dec 1, 2007)

ill try again. didnt work


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

There she is! what a beautiful gal. I will post it in your other thread also so more can see. Hope you don't mind.


----------

